# need help w/ '90 240sx fan belt replacement



## unveiler (Dec 15, 2004)

I NEED HELP! i just bought a 90 240sx and the fan belt broke. it has the 3 differant belts and the fan belt is in the middle of the drive pulley. i need to know how to get the front belt off (ac belt i think) but can't find any tensioner bolt to release it. thanks.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

OK the first pulley is the power steering pulley and to the right of it there is a idler which is just a pulley that spins and has no true function except to keep tension.... there should be a bolt on the idler pulley itself and u need to loosen that then there is a bolt in the back right of the pulley and if u turn that counter clockwise(i think thats the direction) it should move the idler pulley towards the left and it should loosen that belt for u...then just pull the belt off and u will be able to replace the fan belt...good luck!


----------



## unveiler (Dec 15, 2004)

*RE:*

Thanks alot for the info. I was able to do it just as you said.

Thanks again


----------

